# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  L'équivalent de InputBox (de VBA) en PB ?

## Maman Kakal Nhmiya

Bonjour,
SVP, y a t il une fonction en PB quivalente de inputbox de VBA?
A vous lire.

----------


## pick ouic

hello,

il n'existe pas de fontion equivalente sous powerbuilder.

A toi de faire une fenetre de type RESPONSE,
et de gerer tes questions-reponses.  Avec les openwithparm et closewithreturn

Bon courage  :;):

----------


## Maman Kakal Nhmiya

Merci Bcp

----------

